# Herr der Ringe - Launcher Fehler 201



## yosherl (13. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

nach langer Zeit wollte ich mal wieder in die Welt Mittelerde eintauchen. Nach der Installation der Schatten von Angmar habe ich mein HDR stundenlang aktualisiert.
Nachdem er mit allem fertig war (keinen Fehler bis dato) wollte ich das Spiel starten.
Nach dem Login versucht er das Spiel zu starten, bringt jedoch immer mit dem Fehler 201 ab. 
Damals wie heute habe ich es auf einem Vistasystem installiert. Vor einigen Jahren lief es allerdings...

Die Suche über Foren und Google brachte mich zu entlichen seiten die schreiben es sei ein Berechtigungsproblem, was mich nicht weiter brachte 

Was ich bisher gemacht habe:
Ich habe einen neuen Benutzer für den Herr der Ringe installationsordner angelegt der meinen Anmeldenamen hat. Der hat Vollzugriff auf den Ordner bekommen. (Bin standardmäßig als Admin angemeldet)
--> Hat nichts gebracht
Habe einen ganz neuen Benutzer angelegt, der nur Standarduser ist, auch der hat Vollzugriff auf den Ordner bekommen-
--> Hat nichts gebracht
Habe die Launcher.exe als Admin aus geführt, im XP Modus, verschiedene Einstellungen weggelassen wie "disable visual Screen"...
--> Hat nichts gebracht
Mit der CD eine reparatur der installierten Version gemacht, was zur Folge hatte dass ich alle updates wieder runterladen musste..
--> Hat nichts gebracht
So und damit bin ich auch schon am Ende meiner Weisheit, und hab keine Ahnung wie ich das noch zum Laufen bringen könnte! Hoffentlich weiß hier noch jemand was ich tun/probieren könnte...


Grüße,
yosh


----------



## CrackmackONE (13. Dezember 2010)

schau mal hier: http://lotro-forum.onlinewelten.com/showthread.php?p=1664045

Da wird bisschen näher drauf eingegangen. Äh vermutlich hast du auch den falschen ordner gewählt. Keine Zeit mich näher damit auseinanderzusetzen sry.


----------



## yosherl (13. Dezember 2010)

Diesen Thread habe ich schon gesehen, leider kann ich keine Links aus diesem öffnen, da irgendwie die verlinkung nicht stimmt.

Die Vollzugriffe habe ich auf den Ordner in dem das Spiel installiert ist gesetzt.
In meinem Falle E:\Spiele\Herr der Ringe online.

Mittlerweile war ich auch schon soweit dass ich für den Screenshotordner alle Rechte vergeben habe


----------



## yosherl (15. Dezember 2010)

Also,

ich habe den Support angeschrieben in der Hoffnung dass der mir helfen kann. Leider vergebens. Wir sind nochmal alle Punkte durchgegangen und letztlich hat mir die Dame geraten das Spiel einmal komplett runter zu laden und damit diese Version neu zu installieren.
Das habe ich nun gemacht. Als diese Version sich jetzt versucht hat zu aktualisieren brach der Launcher ab, mit dem Fehler 40000 

Mal sehen ob ich das jetzt noch wegbekomme, dann hoffe ich dass es endlich mal funktioniert!!! 

#yosh


----------



## Albrax (15. Dezember 2010)

Schalte beim Patchen dein antiviren programm aus. das ist meistens bei fehler 40000 der fall um das problem zulösen.


----------



## yosherl (16. Dezember 2010)

Ja genau das hat den Fehler behoben - Danke.

Jetzt läufts endlich und dann ist heute Patchtag, Glück muss man haben!! 

Dies wäre auch noch eine Möglichkeit den Fehler beim Updaten zu lösen:

Unter XP
Klicken sie auf Start > Ausführen und tippen sie cmd ins Eingabefeld. Drücken sie auf Enter.

Unter Vista und Windows 7:
Klicken sie auf das Windowslogo und geben sie cmd ins Suchfeld ein.

Neben der Eingabeaufforderung geben sie dann ipconfig /flushdns ein (bitte beachten sie, dass ein Leerschritt nach ipconfig eingefügt werden muss!). Drücken sie auf Enter. Schliessen sie das Fenster und starten sie ihren PC neu. Probieren sie das Spiel dann bitte erneut.


----------

